# PS4 EBay



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone tempted to sell theirs on Ebay?

Around £200 profit at the moment. Thing is no idea when new stock is in stores.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I watched a few sell for £450-460 last night. 

The time you take fees off, that's only about £30 profit. 

A few places were still suggesting delivery prior to Christmas. Maybe once that's gone prices will go up a bit.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Aren't ebay fees only 10% up to £75? Could be wrong still £50-£70 profit


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Around £550 today. If no stock arrives over the next few weeks that will only rocket .


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I remember when the Wii's were in short demand about 5/6 years ago as I bought a few in Switzerland along with a few Wii Remotes that sold like hot cakes on the Bay just before Xmas.
Only issue was the 2 pin plug but I made buyers aware in the listing and included a UK adaptor.
I suppose if you can get hold of PS4's then you could make a pretty packet. Our son is in the States at the mo and the exchange rate makes them approx £245 and they are readily available and from what I'm lead to believe they are 'region free' so can be used anywhere in the world.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Seen one hit £800 earlier with the Killzone bundle:doublesho

John


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I saw an xbox one go for over £1000 earlier in the week.
Someone also sold a preorder receipt for a silly amount


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Is this not just a case of people falling for the usual hype of "there'll be none for xmas"? Happens every year with something or other, I really can't believe someone would buy one off ebay for over the odds.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

When you see how many people with so much disposable cash for luxuries and we still go on about a recession. 

I'll wait and see how good the PS4 is, then buy one when available. 

I've had all the Playstations, but the PS3 left me especially cold, so I'm in no rush to pay premium prices.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Kerr said:


> When you see how many people with so much disposable cash for luxuries and we still go on about a recession.
> 
> I'll wait and see how good the PS4 is, then buy one when available.
> 
> I've had all the Playstations, but the PS3 left me especially cold, so I'm in no rush to pay premium prices.


I was initially disappointed with my launch day PS3 as it seemed to take ages for any decent games to be released. For months there seemed to be only two popular games - Resistance Fall of Man & Motorstorm. And look how long it took for GT5 to be released, despite it being advertised at the time of the PS3 launch!!


----------

